# Going to Thailand



## EaboniElii (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone
I’m heading over to Thailand in June. 1 week in Bangkok and 1 week in Phuket. I’m just wondering if anyone knows if there are any good places over there that sell legit MAC etc? I know I will have to keep a sharp eye for fakes and I should be able to pick stuff up in the airport but I was hoping there would be some stores that people might recommend I check out


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a list of places that sell MAC in Bangkok. HTH

I would only buy from these places as anywhere else, it is bound to be fake. This list is from the MAC website so you can be assured that these are all legit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Duty Free Shop
King Power
Passenger Terminal 1
Don Muang international Airport
Bangkok
66 2 535 7690

Emporium
The Emporium
622 Sukhumvit Road
Klongton, Klongtoey
Bangkok 10110
+66 2 664 7650

The Mall
The Mall 8
3522 Ladprao Road, Klongjan
Bangkapi
Bangkok 10240
+66 2 734 2179

Central
Bangna
1090 Moo 12 Bangna Trad Road
Bangna, Bangna
Bangkok 10260
+66 2 745 7328

Central
Chidlom
1027 Ploenchit Road
Lumpini, Pathumwan
Bangkok 10330
+66 2 655 7292

Central
Zen
4, 4/5 Rajadamri Road
Bangkok 10330
+66 2 613 1087

M·A·C
Siam Discovery Centre
989 Rama 1 Road
Phatumwan
Bangkok 10330
+66 2 658 0282

Siam Paragon Department Store
Siam Paragon Centre
991/1 Pathumwan
Bangkok 10330
+66 2 610 7761

King Power Duty Free
Suvarnabhumi Airport
International Departure Terminal
DE 1 Shop, 4th Floor
Bangkok 10540
+66 2 134 8815 ext 6403

Central
Pinklao
7/1 Baromratchonnani Road
Arun Amarin, Bangkok Noi
Bangkok 10700
+66 2 884 8038

Central
Ladprao
1691 Paholyothin Road
Lardyao,Chatuchak
Bangkok 10900
+66 2 541 1305


----------



## User37 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi, 
the store at siam discovery center is great! helpful macines and if you like vivid colors then that's the mac you need to go to. a macine there told me that b/c they are in a rather lively district they'd have more of the bright colors. 

avoid the mac at siam paragon unless you know what you want. it seems like the mac girls/boys there are just sellers, not MUartists. most of them know nothing.

the duty free mac at the suvarnapoom airport might be just for those who are leaving bkk. i never noticed one when arriving. 
it's a very small one but sure woth it since it's duty-free.

as the aove comment suggested: please, never, ever buy from some "stand" even if it has original looking sign b/c it'll be a fake.

have fun! i so envy you!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I looked around on the MAC site but couldnt find anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess I just dont know where to look lol.
I cant wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im desperatly hoping that it works out pretty cheap so I can majorly build my collection.
Im traveling with my partner, best friend and her partner, I feel sorry for them...


----------



## User37 (Feb 9, 2010)

on the left hand side on mac's homepage there should be a black bar. the last row/line should say "finda store or event". click it and the line will go blank. now you can type "bangkok" in there. another black bar will appear with all the available addresses and even a google map will be there, too!

all macs there are in huuuuge departement stores. there sure will be s.th. fun to do for your partner&friends while you shop!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ Unfortunately the Australian mac website still has the old formatting so it doesn't look or operate like the German/American/UK sites. If we want to find stores in other countries we have to use the American site or the mac pro website to search.


----------



## User37 (Feb 9, 2010)

ugh, this is so mac, isn't it? 
great products but they sure know how to confuse their customers!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks! Ill jump on and have a look and save me some maps


----------

